# Fennville 2020-2021



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Hard to compete with guys that drive out and set up a huge spread.


I’m not one to whine or complain but I did in fact witness several vehicles driving in.. I guess its possible that they all had handicap permits but highly unlikely


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Next time I'm texting pictures to RAP. I hadn't set up yet so when they poached my zone as I was unloading my gear into a sled in the parking lot I said eff it. If they can't follow that simple rule then who knows what else they'll do.

Four hunts this year at Fennville and still hanging on to my 1/2 mallard.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

It’s tough for sure.. but more cooperative birds are moving in everyday... and yes we even had a guy come driving behind us while we were hunting...they gotta up patrols down there


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Shoveling this morning from 10-10:30 had six south bound flocks come over. Live about 20 miles n n e of the farm.

Not sure how many birds as there was ground fog but one in particular made a ton of noise.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Observed multiple large high flocks south bound in the Holland/west olive area today and yesterday... I’d say 1,000+ birds in the short time I was out..
I’d say it’s on boys. The migration is finally here


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Who went out I heard some success stories from this weekend.


----------



## notime (Nov 11, 2011)

AaronJohn said:


> Who went out I heard some success stories from this weekend.


I haven’t been since the split. Hope that work slows a little or I probably won’t make it out again


----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

I heard some shooting on Saturday-
Yesterday every shot we saw was 80+
I have no issue with pass shooters, but at least shoot at birds you can actually have a shot at taking down. I honestly think this is why birds seem so decoy shy there this year- even more then usual.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Anything worth shooting at Fennville? last comments did not sound promising. I have seen more geese in the Portage city limits than I have ever seen at Fennville.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I took a ride around there and as many others have said, “it’s not like it used to be’. In my opinion not much at all.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Put the decoys on the shelf yesterday. First year since 1987 I didn't kill a goose there.

Last straw was a coworker's son hunting there last week. Was all by himself, missed a couple that decoyed nicely. As soon as the parking lot herds saw this, they surrounded him and shot at everything that came out wanting to work, hitting several and killing none. Even with their crack Labrador that was busy running through three zones while birds were trying to work, they couldn't seem to be bothered to look for gliders.

He put a post about it on Face book but it was removed as apparently that group only allows warm fuzzies.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Put the decoys on the shelf yesterday. First year since 1987 I didn't kill a goose there.
> 
> Last straw was a coworker's son hunting there last week. Was all by himself, missed a couple that decoyed nicely. As soon as the parking lot herds saw this, they surrounded him and shot at everything that came out wanting to work, hitting several and killing none. Even with their crack Labrador that was busy running through three zones while birds were trying to work, they couldn't seem to be bothered to look for gliders.
> 
> He put a post about it on Face book but it was removed as apparently that group only allows warm fuzzies.


I also did not hunt there this year. Was very disappointed in the lack of water at the “flooding” on the north side. I was told to shut my mouth on Facebook by management and was told it didn’t matter because in a good year they only shoot twenty ducks in the flooding max. Yeah that’s bs.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## H20man (Dec 23, 2012)

Highball28 said:


> I also did not hunt there this year. Was very disappointed in the lack of water at the “flooding” on the north side. I was told to shut my mouth on Facebook by management and was told it didn’t matter because in a good year they only shoot twenty ducks in the flooding max. Yeah that’s bs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Was that on Thursday? Saw a lot of groups set up in one of the zones on my way out that afternoon.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Same guy who moderates the Facebook page slapped me down a couple times here for posting "bad things" before he just stopped posting here.

How can we get the "bad things" fixed if we can't talk about them? Managing a unit doesn't mean being an ostrich when crap happens. It means owning it and making changes


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

There's been days the flooding has shot twenty birds in an hour. I know of a 20+ bird hunt out of one zone there. Seems someone's trying to protect his honey hole?


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

H20man said:


> Was that on Thursday? Saw a lot of groups set up in one of the zones on my way out that afternoon.


No this was months ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone wrap it up this weekend?

I had a chance to hunt in the calm and sun on Thursday afternoon. Grabbed lunch on the way back from work, backed into the parking lot to watch for birds, full tummy warm sun fell asleep. After my nap still nothing moving, went home.


----------



## notime (Nov 11, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Anyone wrap it up this weekend?
> 
> I had a chance to hunt in the calm and sun on Thursday afternoon. Grabbed lunch on the way back from work, backed into the parking lot to watch for birds, full tummy warm sun fell asleep. After my nap still nothing moving, went home.


Made it Saturday. Got one to commit after all the neighboring zones left. Amazing to watch some cupped and committed on others spreads and they open up as they cross the refuge line just to watch them turn back. The one we got was 20 yards out and 10 yards up.


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> There's been days the flooding has shot twenty birds in an hour. I know of a 20+ bird hunt out of one zone there. Seems someone's trying to protect his honey hole?


Far from it as he rarely ever hunts the flooding. It held the same amount of water for the same amount of time as most years prior. It is just not usually worth hunting after opening week


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

It was just not a good year for ducks there. There were plenty of birds for most of the season but for 5 weeks straight, 4K fed in one field 20 min after time. Frustrating to say the least as even weather did not bring them out earlier.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I find it curious that someone who has daily access to all the kill data would say something misleading. We have had solid hunts in the flooding well into season.

We had ducks this year for the most part, but stale ducks and very few "ducky" days to make them stupid.


----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

We wrapped our season there last Saturday with a single bird, between walk-ins and draws we hunted the Farm the least amount ever for us.
Couple observations- 
With the lack of “off days” it seemed like the birds were very decoy wary as soon as the season started.
People were ready to start shooting at anything under 100yds and not decoying the week after the opener.
The driving to zones on self registration days is something that needs to be addressed- we actually got passed by a truck while we were walking out one day.


----------

